
Tesla Says Autopilot Was Engaged in Fatal Crash Under Investigation - melling
https://www.wsj.com/articles/tesla-says-autopilot-was-engaged-in-fatal-crash-under-investigation-in-california-1522462409
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16721197](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16721197).

